# Frosch- Kröten-Laich



## Lion (25. März 2018)

hallo,
die neue Laich-Saison ist voll im gange.
Gibt es __ Kröten oder __ Frösche die den Laich bewachen ?

VG. Léon


----------



## butzbacher (25. März 2018)

Hallo Leon,

das sind Grasfrösche und der dazugehörige Laich.

Gruß André

Ps: habe ja nur die Hälfte deiner Frage beantwortet: Grasfrösche bewachen den Laich nicht. Wie Frank im nächsten Beitrag schon erwähnt, gibt es in Europa nur die __ Geburtshelferkröte, die aktiv Laichpflege betreibt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Gibt es __ Kröten oder __ Frösche die den Laich bewachen ?
> 
> VG. LéonAnhang anzeigen 195934



Hi Leon,

gibt schon welche

in Europa aber nur die __ Geburtshelferkröte - siehe Lexikaeintrag

MfG Frank


----------



## Lion (25. März 2018)

hallo André und Frank,
vielen Dank für die schnelle und gute Rückantwort.

Evtl. haben auch andere Mitglieder aktuelle Bilder über die Laichsaison 2018
und ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr diese hier einstellt.

VG. Léon


----------



## Tottoabs (25. März 2018)

__ Frösche machen Ballen und Erdkröten machen Schnürre


----------



## Lion (26. März 2018)

hat dann jemand ein Foto von Erdkröten-Laich ?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. März 2018)

Wenn's ein altes Bild auch tut, die Laichschnüre sind die durchsichtigen "Bänder" mit den schwarzen Pünktchen links und rechts im Bild. Da die alle sorgfätig um Unterwasserpflanzen geschlungen waren, waren sie etwas schwierig zu fotografieren
 

Dieses ahr wird's hoffentich auch was, trotz Sanierung und halbnacktem, pfanzenarmen Teich


----------



## butzbacher (26. März 2018)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Wenn's ein altes Bild auch tut, die Laichschnüre sind die durchsichtigen "Bänder" mit den schwarzen Pünktchen links und rechts im Bild. Da die alle sorgfätig um Unterwasserpflanzen geschlungen waren, waren sie etwas schwierig zu fotografieren
> Anhang anzeigen 195978
> 
> Dieses ahr wird's hoffentich auch was, trotz Sanierung und halbnacktem, pfanzenarmen Teich



Hallo,

da kannst du leicht helfen. Einfach ein paar Äste in dem Teich legen, diese werden auch gern genutzt


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. März 2018)

Oh Danke. Manchmal kommt man nicht auf die einfachsten Sachen . .


----------



## Lion (27. März 2018)

heute morgen ein wenig Sonne
 und schon waren die __ Frösche wieder sehr aktiv


----------



## Lion (28. März 2018)

heute wieder neuen Laich,
bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten *Kaulquappen* zu sehen sind.


----------



## Lion (29. März 2018)

Fressen __ Enten Froschlaich?


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2018)

Ja


----------



## pyro (30. März 2018)

Also bei mir taute heute erst der letzte Schnee im Garten weg - morgen werde ich wohl keine weisse Stelle mehr haben.

__ Frösche oder Froschlaich hab ich noch nicht bemerkt. Das ist gut so denn ich muss jetzt an Ostern erst noch einige Pflanzen im Uferbereich schneiden und alte Pflanzenrückstände beseitigen. Da wäre es nicht gut wenn sich schon Froschlaich dazwischen befindet...

Morgen wird es hier bei mir schön, Sonne und bis 19 Grad da werd ich mich wohl gleich darum kümmern. ... Edit: meine heute, am Karfreitag...


----------



## Lion (30. März 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ja



hallo Totto,
deswegen der regelmäßige __ Enten-Besuch bei mir.
VG. Léon


----------



## Tomy26 (30. März 2018)

Dafür das letztes Jahr nicht ein Frosch da war ( habe im Fühjahr keinen gesehen ) geht es dieses Jahr (Teich im 3 Jahr ) aber gut los.
   
Heute im Schwimmteich 12 __ Frösche - große-kleine-zu zweite und alleine.
Laich ist um Glück nur im Filterteich da aber schon seid 2 Wochen wie man am 2. Billd sieht.


----------



## pyro (31. März 2018)

Ich hab heute nachmittag an meinem Teich gearbeitet und hab Pflanzen geschnitten. Bei mir ist noch kein Laich zu sehen, auch kein Frosch.

Allerdings ging in den letzten Jahren die Froschpopulation stark zurück, auch an den Wiesenbächen... liegt wohl am Storch der bei uns im Ort lebt.


----------



## Tomy26 (31. März 2018)

Hallo

So jetzt geht es los.
Heute Morgen über 20 __ Frösche / __ Kröten im Schwimmteich und auch hier wird abgelaicht.
Kein Blatt kein Ast kein flaches bewachsenen Ufer, einfach mitten rein bei 1,5 Meter tiefe.
 
Finde meine Frau jetzt im Schwimmteich nicht so toll. 

Kann ich den Laich mit dem Kächer rausholen und in den Filterteich setzen ohne das er schaden nimmt ??
Da es Laichbänder sind gehe ich von Kröten aus. Wann ist den der Nachwchs wieder weg ???



pyro schrieb:


> liegt wohl am Storch der bei uns im Ort lebt.


der hätte jetzt spass bei mir


----------



## butzbacher (31. März 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Allerdings ging in den letzten Jahren die Froschpopulation stark zurück, auch an den Wiesenbächen... liegt wohl am Storch der bei uns im Ort lebt.



Hallo,

das ist stark zu bezweifeln. Störche fressen weit mehr als nur __ Frösche. Die Ursachen für den Rückgang bzw. das Verschwinden einer Froschpopulation liegen meist in Straßenverkehr, Landwirtschaft (Verunreinigung und/oder Überdüngung durch Gülle sowie chemische Dünger) und verwilderten/freilaufenden Hauskatzen. Aber auch (die ach so putzigen???) Waschbären haben mittlerweile großen negativen Einfluss.


----------

